# CMR in USA Today



## MCBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

Five Questions For Mark Richt 
By Kelly Whiteside, USA TODAY


Five questions for Georgia coach Mark Richt, post-signing day, pre-spring practice:

1. When did you sense you would sign this type of class? (Richt dubbed the class the "Dream Team." Rivals.com ranked it fifth best nationally.)

Richt: "We had solid early commitments. They did not waiver. We started out poorly, 1-4, a lot of other guys might have jumped ship. This gives you an indication of their character. A lot of the guys were sending messages to me of encouragement, saying, 'Coach, we know everything is going to be fine.' That was nice.

"The recruits at the end get the attention because they wait. I'll never forget how solid the early guys were. They encouraged others to join this 'Dream Team.' Then other guys began to fall for us and we gained momentum as we went and finished strong.

"I can't help but think there's a little divine intervention. I believe in prayer. I think something special is happening at Georgia right now, quite frankly. When we started this 'Dream Team' concept, we really put all our eggs in one basket. We really didn't have a Plan B. If we get these guys it would be awesome, if we don't we'll probably be in bad shape."

2. Coming off a 6-7 season (Richt's first losing season in a decade at Georgia), how much negative recruiting did you face?

Richt: "A lot more than any other season I've been at Georgia. We came through all the negativity that was out there. Our style of recruiting is to talk about Georgia and hope we're good enough. It's how we go about business. We don't spend time talking about the other teams.

"Everyone is friendly when courting a guy then when it looks like that one guy is leaning one way or the other, now he becomes a bulls-eye. At the start, we tell them, 'You're about to get bombarded for every reason why you shouldn't go to Georgia. If someone is talking about their school, you have to listen. If someone is talking about our school, you have to take it with a grain of salt.' So when you tell them on the front end that it's going to happen and it happens, they say 'Coach told me this.' And they really don't really appreciate it."

3. So where's the puppy? (On signing day last Wednesday, Isaiah Crowell, a top running back prospect, memorably unveiled his college choice by holding aloft a bulldog puppy. Note to puppy: Given Uga VIII's recent demise, the mascot job is open.)

Richt: "We had no idea he was going to do that. I was trying not to watch it, but I happened to be in front of the TV at the moment of truth. I just heard cheers throughout the building and probably the campus and probably the state of Georgia.

"They asked him the puppy's name and he said, 'I don't know.' I just figured he hadn't named him yet. He said later that he just borrowed the puppy. That's why he didn't know his name."

4. Spring practice begins March 10, how easy is it to get your players' attention given you open against Boise State (in the Georgia Dome for the Chick-fil-A Kickoff Game)?

Richt: "It's a big deal to kick off the season on national TV. It's an exciting thing for our players and coaches to prepare for. I thought we needed that game. To do it in our state against Boise State -- I was sad that they got beat (last season). I was hoping that they would go undefeated for two straight seasons. If you play a team like that you can quickly get back into the consciousness of college football. Not that we're out of it. The preseason polls that I've seen, we're in the Top 25."

5. Recently you said you've been "freed up" of some administrative duties to spend more time on football, how is that working out?

Richt: "I feel like a brand new head coach. When you become a new head coach, your administration, your AD is like, 'Coach, what do you need to have success at Georgia? It's year 11 and we have a new AD (Greg McGarity) and he came to me and said, 'What do you need? How can we make this the best place in America?

"There's been a revival for me, absolutely because of how Greg McGarity approached this thing. Our players are excited to get back where we belong."


----------



## hookedonbass (Feb 8, 2011)

Good read!


----------



## tim1225agr (Feb 8, 2011)

That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much and McGarity is the real deal.  Sounds like CMR is concentrating on football right now as hard as he ever has.  I love it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 8, 2011)

tim1225agr said:


> That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much and McGarity is the real deal.  Sounds like CMR is concentrating on football right now as hard as he ever has.  I love it.



_*DING< DING< DING< DING!!!!!*_

  Buy that man a Mountain Dew and a Little Debbie Oatmeal Creme Pie!!!


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good read.. thank you for sharing


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good read Buck. Now I hope the positive attitudes keep going on into spring practice and on into the regular season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 9, 2011)

tim1225agr said:


> That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much
> 
> Uhhh.   I dont think that is a true statement.


----------



## kingdawg (Feb 9, 2011)

[U said:
			
		

> tim1225agr;5772742]That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much[/U] and McGarity is the real deal.  Sounds like CMR is concentrating on football right now as hard as he ever has.  I love it.



Oh Damon was hitting on something , may have not been in his job description but he was a hitting.....Go Dawgs, is it Sep yet????


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2011)

tim1225agr said:


> That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much and McGarity is the real deal.  Sounds like CMR is concentrating on football right now as hard as he ever has.  I love it.



Correct, but this will bring the heat from the CMR haters.  Welcome to the heat.  Its nice on these cold days!


----------



## maker4life (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> tim1225agr said:
> 
> 
> > That's just a nice way of saying Damon Evans wasn't hitting on much
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 9, 2011)

maker4life said:


> LanierSpots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just an honest question:

What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?

2002 - #3
2003 - #6
2004 - #6
2005 - #10
2006 - #4
2007 - #9
2008 - #7
2009 - #6
2010 - #15
2011 - #5


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...



Didn't you hear?  It's the dream team...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...




it's not just about the guys you get, but filling critical holes.  not to mention, i feel better about the staff we have on hand.  if you notice some of the good classes we had early on (when we were competing for and winning sec championships), we had a better defensive staff (van gorder) than we did under martinez.  i feel that with grantham, we are going to be back where we were under vg and there is a bunch of guys that are going to get coached up, which didn't happen under martinez.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Didn't you hear?  It's the dream team...



you still mad that manboobs lost out on the major targets for this class?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> you still mad that manboobs lost out on the major targets for this class?



  It is the dream team is it not?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It is the dream team is it not?



it can be called whatever you'd like, but bottom line, we got our main targets and filled major holes.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> it's not just about the guys you get, but filling critical holes.  not to mention, i feel better about the staff we have on hand.  if you notice some of the good classes we had early on (when we were competing for and winning sec championships), we had a better defensive staff (van gorder) than we did under martinez.  i feel that with grantham, we are going to be back where we were under vg and there is a bunch of guys that are going to get coached up, which didn't happen under martinez.



Plus, most of these guys are Georgia boys with high character that are "all Dawg" and want to be the ones to change the culture and turn the program in the right direction.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> it can be called whatever you'd like, but bottom line, we got our main targets and filled major holes.



Your man named it.  I would name it the "Richt Rescue Raft Team".


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Plus, most of these guys are Georgia boys with high character that are "all Dawg" and want to be the ones to change the culture and turn the program in the right direction.



yep, we kept our main targets in state and they WANT to play for the home state school.  they have formed a bond along the way, which is great to hear.  i have never heard of so many recruits, actively helping recruit more guys.  that just shows how bad they want to be in athens, with the group that we brought in.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 9, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Plus, most of these guys are Georgia boys with high character that are "all Dawg" and want to be the ones to change the culture and turn the program in the right direction.



Just curious since these kids are still in high school, never stepped a foot at UGA yet and all you know about them is that they signed with UGA, what makes you think they have "High Character".  What basis are you using to label them?

No dig, just a question


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...



The fact that we were 6-7 last year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just curious since these kids are still in high school, never stepped a foot at UGA yet and all you know about them is that they signed with UGA, what makes you think they have "High Character".  What basis are you using to label them?
> 
> No dig, just a question



It's the dream team from jawja and they are all dawg man...havent you heard?  (And they got valid driver's licenses)


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just curious since these kids are still in high school, never stepped a foot at UGA yet and all you know about them is that they signed with UGA, what makes you think they have "High Character".  What basis are you using to label them?
> 
> No dig, just a question



many have demonstrated great leadership qualities and there have been numerous endorsements, from their schools (and coaches), discussing their character.  the guys we were recruiting and had concerns with, did not sign with us.  the coaches are very selective about who we bring in, knowing that if they get in trouble, just the least bit in athens, then they will be punished severely and possibly dismissed.  the coaches can't risk wasting a ship on a guy that might be gone in year one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's the dream team from jawja and they are all dawg man...havent you heard?  (And they got valid driver's licenses)



dude, get lost.  just because you are bitter about your sorry program, doesn't mean you need to come on to every uga thread and voice your opinion.  you are quickly becoming a joke and i think i speak for most dawg fans, when i say we could care less what your opinion is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just curious since these kids are still in high school, never stepped a foot at UGA yet and all you know about them is that they signed with UGA, what makes you think they have "High Character".  What basis are you using to label them?
> 
> No dig, just a question



I know you weren't talking to me but it's the things they are saying.

Ray Drew- "I want the coaches to know that we want to build something at Georgia.  We want to help turn things around."

Jay Rome-"I heard Ray's call.  I want to be a part of building something special at Georgia."

Crowell-"We are all signed now.  It's time to go to work.  We have a good group but we haven't done anything.  I wanted to be a part of this group because they are talented guys who want to put in the work to be great."

John Jenkins-"I want the coaches to know that I am ready to do whatever I have to do as far as hard work to become a dominant player.  I'm not saying that I am a dominant player.  I'm saying that I will do what is asked of me and I will work to become a dominat player."

As opposed to self agrandizing, speaking in the third person, and talking about "my game."

Of course talk is cheap.  We will see what they do.  But we all like the things they are saying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's the dream team from jawja and they are all dawg man...havent you heard?  (And they got valid driver's licenses)



I do believe you're jealous.  I can't think of any other reason you would keep bringing this up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> dude, get lost.  just because you are bitter about your sorry program, doesn't mean you need to come on to every uga thread and voice your opinion.  you are quickly becoming a joke and i think i speak for most dawg fans, when i say we could care less what your opinion is.



Got some thin skin this morning huh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I do believe you're jealous.  I can't think of any other reason you would keep bringing this up.



I would love a class like that at Tech.  And that's all I gota say to that...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Got some thin skin this morning huh?



nope, just sick of your sorry french attitude.  what's wrong with you, did your mom take away your x-box?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Your man named it.  I would name it the "Richt Rescue Raft Team".



I suppose we could call GT's recruiting class the "Georgia Southern & Kennesaw State Rejects Squad"

How's that sound frenchie?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> nope, just sick of your sorry french attitude.  what's wrong with you, did your mom take away your x-box?



I'd rather keep the personal jabs off the thread.  My "" are at least sports related.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I suppose we could call GT's recruiting class the "Georgia Southern & Kennesaw State Rejects Squad"
> 
> How's that sound frenchie?



Our class ain't that bad...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would love a class like that at Tech.  And that's all I gota say to that...



Well at least you admit it.  But jumping into every UGA thread and making cracks is not going to improve Tech's class or dimisnish ours.

I might be wrong, but very few, if any UGA fans have been trashing Tech's class or making cracks about anybody else's

Yet you, Jody, and David Mills seem to have made this your reason for logging on lately.

It's really odd.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Our class ain't that bad...



It ain't that good either...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well at least you admit it.  But jumping into every UGA thread and making cracks is not going to improve Tech's class or dimisnish ours.
> 
> I might be wrong, but very few, if any UGA fans have been trashing Tech's class or making cracks about anybody else's
> 
> ...



It's winter time. Football is over and people are edgy and cabin fever is setting in. Boredom brings out the worst in some people I suspect.


----------



## ADB (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...



It has to be !!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's winter time. Football is over and people are edgy and cabin fever is setting in. Boredom brings out the worst in some people I suspect.



proabably some truth to that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It ain't that good either...



Its vastly underrated.  Im excited about it.  Best QB CPJ has ever recruited.  Best LB class GT has had since O'Leary.  I believe 8 guys who played QB in HS recruited as athletes so hopefully lots of leadership abilities.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's winter time. Football is over and people are edgy and cabin fever is setting in. Boredom brings out the worst in some people I suspect.


Pitchers and catchers report Monday.  First televised ST game in about 3 weeks.  And then, Christmas in April.  Hurry up and get here.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...



the change in culture is happening.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know you weren't talking to me but it's the things they are saying.
> 
> Ray Drew- "I want the coaches to know that we want to build something at Georgia.  We want to help turn things around."
> 
> ...





Though I do agree with you 95%, dont be heartbroken if one of these guys ends up in the Pokee at some point.  ITs just the way it is.  I was very impressed with Ray Drew.  He can grow into a great leader for Georgia.  Something it so desperately needs.   I cant tell on Crowell.   Just too early.

Just hope these guys stay as a team and help move things along.  It would be nice not to have players in the news everyday.   

Most of our leaders are gone this year.  I am also wondering who will step up and be leaders for us.  We have very few senoirs on our team this year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just an honest question:
> 
> What makes this recruiting class so much different from UGA's other top 10 classes?
> 
> ...



2002--13-1 final polls   #3
2003--11-3 final polls   #6
2004--10-2  final polls  #7
2005--10-3 final polls  #10
2006--9-4 final polls    #23
2007--11-2 final polls  #2
2008--10-3 final polls #13
2009--8-5 final polls    NR
2010--6-7 final polls    NR

Looks to me like most of those classes did what they were supposed to do.

Where was Tech during all of this? Had a few of those NR's huh? And oh....still 1-8.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> 2007 - #9 (won the sec championship, finished 11-2 and #2 in the polls)
> 
> the change in culture is happening.



Correction: LSU beat UT and won the 2007 SEC Championship


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Pitchers and catchers report Monday.  First televised ST game in about 3 weeks.  And then, Christmas in April.  Hurry up and get here.



Won't forget those last 3 Wagner called Ks to end the regular season last year and go to the playoffs.  That was amazing.  Bring on the new braves!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Though I do agree with you 95%, dont be heartbroken if one of these guys ends up in the Pokee at some point.  ITs just the way it is.  I was very impressed with Ray Drew.  He can grow into a great leader for Georgia.  Something it so desperately needs.   I cant tell on Crowell.   Just too early.
> 
> Just hope these guys stay as a team and help move things along.  It would be nice not to have players in the news everyday.
> 
> Most of our leaders are gone this year.  I am also wondering who will step up and be leaders for us.  We have very few senoirs on our team this year.



heartbroken?  really?  I would have to be surprised first for that to happen.  with the last several offseasons we have had, I'm pretty well immune to surprise when it comes to off field stuff.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Correction: LSU beat UT and won the 2007 SEC Championship



you are correct.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Correction: LSU beat UT and won the 2007 SEC Championship



UGA had their heads in their ...lockers...at the UT game, and lost to "a not-very-good" UT team in Knoxville that year. (not taking anything away from UT, butwe made their QB look like an all American in that game, and all he was doing was running boot-leg left, and boot-leg right all day long...thanks WM) That was the year nearly every sportswriter in the nation felt UGA should have been playing for a NC. After the UT game, UGA went on a tear, and pretty much dominated everyone else on their schedule; it laid out pretty good for them that year. Wanted USC inthe Rose Bowl, but wound up with UH in the Sugar, and played with a chip and brutalized Brennan.  

Shoulda, coulda, woulda...this is 2011


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Didn't you hear?  It's the dream team...



Don't really matter what they are called, they will still own y'all every year!


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> heartbroken?  really?  I would have to be surprised first for that to happen.  with the last several offseasons we have had, I'm pretty well immune to surprise when it comes to off field stuff.



Im with you and maybe heartbroken was not the right word.  

You may not believe it but I do hope they get it turned around.  There is no way a team with the talent, fan base, coaching and facilities that UGA has should fall like they did the past two years.   Same goes with Tennessee.   Tenn has more to overcome but its still the same situation.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> 2002--13-1 final polls   #3
> 2003--11-3 final polls   #6
> 2004--10-2  final polls  #7
> 2005--10-3 final polls  #10
> ...



I know the early classes did very well.  That's my point.  The later classes have done terrible.  Why is this one so special?

I never said anything about Tech.  As you know, the two schools recruiting is not really all that comparable on any level.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know the early classes did very well.  That's my point.  The later classes have done terrible.  Why is this one so special?
> I never said anything about Tech.  As you know, the two schools recruiting is not really all that comparable on any level.



We didn't go 6-7 prior to those other seasons and we can't believe we landed a class like this.

All of the top signees out of this class have talked about wanting to be the class the brings UGA out of the maliase that the program is in.  That's something that we as fan like to hear.

hard for me to understand why it's so hard for some here to understand why we are so happy about this.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Im with you and maybe heartbroken was not the right word.
> 
> You may not believe it but I do hope they get it turned around.  There is no way a team with the talent, fan base, coaching and facilities that UGA has should fall like they did the past two years.   Same goes with Tennessee.   Tenn has more to overcome but its still the same situation.



If UGA follows the path of Tennessee, and lets their coach go, then we could be wearing the same shoes. I fully believe that what is going in at UT is a direct result of Fulmer leaving. Fulmer may have had a couple of bad seasons, but I think all in all, he was a good coach and just had a couple of bad seasons. Critical timing right now for the Dawgs, but from all the news I am hearing out if Athens, things seem to be headed in the right direction.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We didn't go 6-7 prior to those other seasons and we can't believe we landed a class like this.
> 
> All of the top signees out of this class have talked about wanting to be the class the brings UGA out of the maliase that the program is in.  That's something that we as fan like to hear.
> 
> hard for me to understand why it's so hard for some here to understand why we are so happy about this.



Attitude.  It is all about the attitude.  From the AD on down, there seems to be a change of attitude within the Georgia program. I think it was Chuck Swindoll, that said "... 10% what happens to me and 90% of how I react to it. "  UGA is reacting very differently lately.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Don't really matter what they are called, they will still own y'all every year!


 
I Like it!! How 'Bout them DAWGS!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know the early classes did very well.  That's my point.  The later classes have done terrible.  Why is this one so special?




first off, we filled our major needs.  we got a true dt, with experience, who can contribute from day 1.  same can be said about ic, mitchell, drew and a few others.  

grantham got guys that fit his scheme.  in year 1, under grantham, i didn't expect much, but he was still able to do some very good things, even though we didn't have all the guys for the right positions.  the addition of jenkins gives us the ability to move tyson to the de position and to continue to work on geathers and thorton.  also, we got some great help with the db's we landed.  they are more of the mold that we wanted, such as bigger corners.  same can be said about the lb's we got, they are the guys that fit what grantham is looking for.  we got moore at safety and i hope he will challenge, if not take the job from rambo.

on offense, we got the rb that we wanted.  someone that can play early.  we filled some holes at the wr position, especially with the addition of malcom and conley, although seay could be a special player too.  we got a great qb, who can redshirt in 2011 and get used to the system.  our ol guys are good, but i do not expect any to see action this year, which is fine by me.  we added another stud at the te position and most importantly, we kept most kids in state.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

a breakdown of the class from ugasports-

Talk about it in The Dawgvent
The University of Georgia capped off another top five class on Saturday, adding Gulf Coast Community College defensive tackle Johnathan Jenkins as signee? number 26. In part one of our Signee Superlatives feature, UGASports takes a closer look at the class to see who will make the biggest impact, who was missed, who was the biggest steal and much, much more.

Associated Press 
Class MVP: Isaiah Crowell - Crowell gets the nod as the five star running back was the consensus top target for the entire 2011 class. One of the hardest fought recruiting battles in years, the Georgia coaching staff learned of Crowell's destination when the rest of the nation did, as the 5-foot-11, 208-pound back didn't tell anyone other than his family before he announced on ESPNU. Crowell made a big splash in his announcement as well, bringing out a bulldog puppy to show the world his intentions to sign with UGA and cementing the Dream Team as a resounding success.

Runner Up: January 20th - The momentum of the recruiting class hung in the balance on this fateful Thursday,  

Rome 
as two of Georgia's elite target were set to make their decisions known. While Valdosta tight end Jay Rome was predicted to pick Georgia, his addition to the class and persistence by tight end's coach John Lilly should not be overlooked. Most felt he was Clemson bound a year ago. Rome got the day going right for Georgia fans as he announced on ESPN he was joining the Dream Team, also calling out Ray Drew and Isaiah Crowell to join him in Athens. Teammate and outstanding athlete Malcolm Mitchell was also long thought to be headed out of state, with Florida being a player early on and Alabama being the perceived heavy favorite up until the night before he made a much celebrated announcement on the radio at a Hibachi grill in Valdosta. His decision to sign with Georgia over the Crimson Tide signaled the first big recruiting victory in months, and built momentum that would carry them through signing day. This big Thursday also built momentum for the huge recruiting weekend Georgia would have just 28 hours later as Kent Turene, Isaiah Crowell and Jonathan Jenkins rolled into town on official visits.? Two of them committed that weekend.



DeBell 
Most Upside: Zach DeBell - DeBell burst onto the recruiting scene last spring, after an impressive camp circuit brought the 6-foot-7, 255-pound first year offensive tackle double digit offers. DeBell had made the transition from defensive end smoothly, and college coaches across the country were fighting over the chance to work with his impressive frame and nasty demeanor. He committed to Georgia in July over Notre Dame, South Carolina, South Florida and Tennessee. New offensive line coach Will Friend has to be excited about the All-Conference potential of DeBell, who told UGASports on Monday he was at 280-pounds (up from 265-270 during the season) and hoped to be at 290-295 when he gets to Athens.



Wilson 
Runner Up: Ramik Wilson - Another talent plucked out of Florida, Wilson heads to Athens as one of the more unheralded four star prospects in the country. But anyone who has seen the 6-foot-3, 220-pound linebacker play will tell you Georgia got one of the top three linebackers in the Sunshine State. Rivals.com State of Florida Recruiting Analyst Chris Nee said of Ramik: "Wilson is a physically imposing linebacker that stands out from the second you see him amongst his peers on the field." Nee continued, "When the game begins, he also makes an impression. He moves very well sideline to sideline and does an effective job of making plays in space as well as attacking and getting into the offensive backfield. He is a versatile linebacker that the Bulldogs did a good job of stealing from the in-state schools before they made a late run at him." Georgia is bringing in two other outstanding linebackers in Kent Turene and Amarlo Herrera, but Wilson could end up being the best of the bunch in two years.



Sanders 
Unwavering commitment: Chris Sanders - Sanders is the obvious choice as he was the first commitment of the 2011 class back on January 30th. It needs to be mentioned that no matter when asked, Sanders did not hesitate to mention his love for Georgia. His offer list, which included schools such as Auburn and Florida State, would likely have tripled had Sanders not shut things down after making his decision. The Bulldog and Georgia Boy tattoo on his right arm solidifies his status as an unwavering commitment to Georgia.

Runner Up: Corey Moore - Moore would have been the first commitment if not for the fact that Sanders went into Coach Mark Richt's office first last January. One thing that stands out about Moore is that other schools, such as Alabama and Clemson, made multiple attempts to pluck the All-American safety from the Bulldogs. Nevertheless, the Rivals250 prospect stayed true to his word and signed with Georgia.



Jenkins 
Biggest steal (From another school): Johnathan Jenkins - The massive defensive tackle was once committed to Oklahoma State, but Georgia targeted the 6-foot-4, 350-pound JUCO and made him a major priority. The chance to play in the SEC and the lure of being an integral part of Coach Todd Grantham's 3-4 defense were too much to pass up, as Jenkins chose Georgia on Saturday, February 5th.

Runner up: Kent Turene - Georgia never stopped recruiting the longtime USC commitment, and his first time in Athens sealed the deal for the childhood Savannah native. Turene decommitted from the Trojans just days before signing day, giving the Bulldogs a late victory over former Tennessee Volunteers coaches Lane Kiffin and Ed Orgeron. A year ago the two got a longtime Georgia commitment, Calhoun wide receiver Da'Rick Rogers, to join his teammate and good friend Nash Nance in Knoxville.



Dickson 
Biggest miss: Xzavier Dickson - The Griffin outside linebacker, who did not get the offer he wanted at Dawg Night in 2009 from ex-Bulldog defensive coordinator Willie Martinez, chose to sign with the school that offered first, Alabama. While Coach Grantham was quick to target and offer Dickson, the seven month difference was simply too much to overcome. Dickson was widely regarded as the top pass rusher in Georgia, and his 19 sacks backs up that statement.

Runner Up: Cornellius Carradine - With outside linebacker Justin Houston leaving early for the draft, the need was there to find a comparable talent to replace the All-SEC selection and Bronko Nagurski Trophy/Butkus Award finalist. While Dickson plays the same position, it was Butler JUCO DE "Tank" Carradine who likely could have stepped right in and filled Houston's shoes. The 6-foot-6, 265-pound specimen led all JUCO's with 16 quarterback sacks this season, and recorded 109 tackles for the Bulldogs. While Georgia was considered one of the top two finalists, Carradine chose the Seminoles. Florida State offered a month before Georgia, and were able to get the top rated JUCO on campus for their 31-7 victory over Florida.



Ward 
Most surprising commitment: Xzavier Ward - Long thought to be done on the offensive line, Georgia sent out a late offer to East Paulding offensive tackle Taylor Gadbois in January. Unknown to most was that the Bulldogs had also re-extended an offer to Colquitt County standout Xzavier Ward. After Gadbois decided to stick with his lifelong favorite Miami, once again Georgia was thought to be likely finished at tackle. Later that day word got out that the Bulldogs had also offered Ward at the same time as Gadbois, and that the 6-foot-7, 270-pound lineman had jumped on the chance to join the Dream Team early Monday morning.

Runner Up: Nick Marshall - Considered to be one of the most gifted quarterbacks in the country, Wilcox County's Nick Marshall was one of the top targets for Coach Mike Bobo and Georgia. But when another elite passer, Butler's Christian LeMay, chose the Bulldogs, the consensus was that Georgia would not be adding the Rochelle star. After whispers that Georgia Tech might have added Marshall, the four star athlete gave UGASports the unexpected news late one Tuesday night in June that Marshall had not only committed to Georgia, but that he was going in as a defensive back. Most Bulldog fans woke up Wednesday morning to text alerts informing them of the unforeseen addition to Georgia's 2011 class.



Marshall 
Mr. Versatility: Nick Marshall - Marshall is no doubt one of the top athletes in the country. While leading Wilcox County to the Single A state championship his junior year, Marshall was 192-of-323 passing for 2,956 yards and 32 touchdowns, with only 13 interceptions. He also added a couple of interceptions on defense as well. His senior year, the 6-foot-2, 190-pound athlete had 2,728 yards and 41 passing touchdowns and set the state record for career touchdown passes with 101. On defense, Marshall had six interceptions and returned two for touchdowns, with a third returned for over 75 yards. Marshall also averaged 28 points a game playing basketball, and is a major BCS prospect in the sport as well. Marshall could play quarterback, wide receiver, cornerback, and safety at the next level. He will also play basketball at Georgia.

Runner up: Ramik Wilson - The 6-foot-3, 220-pound Rivals250 prospect will likely play at 240-250 pounds at the next level and could project as an inside linebacker, outside linebacker, tight end or even kick in some situations. The Jefferson linebacker posted one of the most impressive senior stat lines in the country, with 90 tackles, 18 sacks, five passes broken up, seven fumbles forced and one fumble recovery. Plus on offense he accumulated 19 catches for 258 yards and one touchdown at tight end, while also completing his only pass attempt for 72 yards and a touchdown. Wilson also handled kickoffs and punts, and is listed online as averaging over 47 yards per attempt. His coach says he has kicked punts over 60 yards multiple times in practices. 




Scott-Wesley 
Fastest: Justin Scott-Wesley - The Mitchell County wide receiver burst onto the national scene last spring, when the 6-foot-1, 210-pound prospect smashed the state 100 meter time with 10.35. It was the fifth best time in the country when it happened and it cemented the Camilla standout as one of the fastest football players in the country. He also won the state title in the 200, running an impressive 21.575. With most sprinters checking in well below six feet tall, the tall Scott-Wesley will bring an impressive combination of size and explosiveness to Athens. His commitment to the Dawgs came as he was standing on the first place platform at the State of Georgia Track Championships. With a medal around his neck he donned a Georgia hat and committed in front of the crowd.



Mitchell 
Runner Up: Malcolm Mitchell - While Scott-Wesley may hold claim to the fastest signee, Valdosta's Malcolm Mitchell may have an argument once the pads are on. The 6-foot-1, 187-pound athlete burned defensive backs all season long, setting Valdosta school records with 77 passes caught for 1,419 yards and 15 touchdowns. A big play waiting to happen, Mitchell had seven 100-yard receiving games, catching at least one touchdown pass in nine different games. He showed his blazing speed in St. Petersburg at the Under Armour All-American game, taking advantage of a mismatch with safety Erique Florence while making a 49-yard touchdown reception. Mitchell's speed may also get him on the field next year as a return specialist.



Drew 
Strongest: Ray Drew - Described by national analyst Barry Every as possibly "one of the strongest players, pound-for-pound, in the country," Drew made his mark early in 2010 in the Badgersports Strongest Man competition. Up against lineman such as Trip Thurman, Marcus Jackson, Georgio Newberry, Cyrus Hobbi and Anthony Zettel, Ray was able to win multiple events. But it was his tug-o-war battle against a bigger offensive lineman that won over the analysts in attendance. Drew was on the brink of losing the tug-o-war, an almost impossible position from which to rally, but was somehow able to muster the strength and triumph, thus winning the overall competition.

Runner Up: Johnathan Jenkins - The 6-foot-4, 350-pound four star prospect is a monster of a defensive tackle, and is expected to give Georgia that push up front they lacked last season. Jenkins benches 430 right now, but hopes to close in on 500 hundred pounds when he reports to summer practice.

Sleeper: Chris Sanders - The Tucker free safety may have been the first commitment, but the 6-foot-1, 176-pound signee did not receive the fanfare like a lot of other additions to the Bulldogs' team. Sanders is a standout in coverage, showing good range and recovery speed. He needs to add weight, but his range is impressive and Sanders comes to Athens as one of the better coverage safeties of the last few years.




Seay 
Runner Up: Sanford Seay - Seay was one of the later additions to the class, with the Lee County wide receiver emerging last fall as one of the more productive wideouts in Georgia. Seay had 68 passes for 1,105 yards and 15 touchdowns his senior year, and the 6-foot-2, 198-pound prospect showcases solid hands and route running on film, possibly the best at both in Georgia's receiver class. He may not have gotten the offers or publicity of Mitchell, Chris Conley or Scott-Wesley, but Seay's potential may be just as high.


http://uga.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1187074


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

good stuff rex.  thanks!

(now you've got me posting in all lower case!)


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> good stuff rex.  thanks!
> 
> (now you've got me posting in all lower case!)


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice break down.  Now somebody will come along with some tripe about how that makes the other players feel, the strange timing of a particular signee's recruitment, none of them will make any diffference, etc.  All done with the disclaimer, "I'm not trying to start anything." or "Just curious but..."  "I hope they get things turned around but..."

I wish some folks  (not you Doc)would just be a man and say whatever is on their mind.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 9, 2011)

You can say a lot about Doc, but you could never call him dishonest.  Doc is on the upside with just about everyone, and everything.  A Yeller Fly, but he know CFB pretty good. 
( And just for your information only; he's a closet Bull Dawg fan.)


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> You can say a lot about Doc, but you could never call him dishonest.  Doc is on the upside with just about everyone, and everything.  A Yeller Fly, but he know CFB pretty good.
> ( And just for your information only; he's a closet Bull Dawg fan.)[/QUOTE]


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> dude, get lost.  just because you are bitter about your sorry program, doesn't mean you need to come on to every uga thread and voice your opinion.  you are quickly becoming a joke and i think i speak for most dawg fans, when i say we could care less what your opinion is.



And the hand meets the face.  Great post!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2011)

This class has talent and character.  Not saying they will be immune to freshman stupidity, but then, I sure could not throw a brick at their house if they did.

All in all, this class is quite a statement from a coaching staff that nearly everyone said was out redoing their resumes.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> This class has talent and character.  Not saying they will be immune to freshman stupidity, but then, I sure could not throw a brick at their house if they did.
> GO DAWGS!



How many of these kids have you met?  How many do you know through someone?  How do you know this class overall has character worth mentioning?  In the words of SGD "I'm just curious"....  I'm not at all saying they don't have character, I have no idea, but I keep hearing it over and over again so it must be true.  I have no clue if GT's class has character this year  so I'm not gona say either way.  I do know we got some potential especially at QB and LB.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> And the hand meets the face.  Great post!



Good one!  Good thing I got my big boy britches on this morning.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

uh...Why don't you try wearing them every day like everyone else here?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> uh...Why don't you try wearing them every day like everyone else here?



Why don't you comment on something about sports?  Like what makes this class such high character?  Are all these commits regular soup kitchen volunteers?  Are they good students?  Did they coach kids teams?  Did they work for habitat for humanity?  Are they eagle scouts?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why don't you comment on something about sports?  Like what makes this class such high character?  Are all these commits regular soup kitchen volunteers?  Are they good students?  Did they coach kids teams?  Did they work for habitat for humanity?  Are they eagle scouts?



if you are so concerned about it, do your own research.  we don't owe you an explanation about the character of the kids we brought him.  you are not a uga fan and are just trying to stir the pot, because as it relates to football, you don't have much to be excited about.  due to your state of sorrow, you are trying to attack (or question) the guys that we brought in, which is sad, but something we are getting used to, coming from you.

and as for the big boy pants, i think you might have just wet them.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why don't you comment on something about sports?  Like what makes this class such high character?  Are all these commits regular soup kitchen volunteers?  Are they good students?  Did they coach kids teams?  Did they work for habitat for humanity?  Are they eagle scouts?



That has already been posted.  I know I made a post about it.

I really can't understand why this bothers you and about three more so much.  If we were trashing Tech by comparing the two classes and talking down about Tech's class I could see it.  But nobody has said anything negative about Tech or any other team.

So I don't understand why this is such a problem.  I guess you could always stop coming into this thread.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> You can say a lot about Doc, but you could never call him dishonest.  Doc is on the upside with just about everyone, and everything.  A Yeller Fly, but he know CFB pretty good.
> ( And just for your information only; he's a closet Bull Dawg fan.)



Oh Doc and I know each other pretty well.  We've met up a few times and what not.  Good guy.  Knows his stuff too.  And you're right.  He calls it like he sees it no matter who it is.    He doesn't hide behind generlizations and doesn't take the passive/agressive approach.  You can actually have respect somebody like that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess you could always stop coming into this thread.



No one cares about Tech's class except for maybe 3 people on this forum (how many replies in the tech class thread? 0 ).  If we can't talk about UGA's class then there is nothing to talk about.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> No one cares about Tech's class except for maybe 3 people on this forum (how many replies in the tech class thread? 0 ).  If we can't talk about UGA's class then there is nothing to talk about.



well there you have it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> No one cares about Tech's class except for maybe 3 people on this forum (how many replies in the tech class thread is started?).  If we can't talk about UGA's class then there is nothing to talk about.



That's not my or any other UGA fan's fault that most of the Tech people here would rather try to belittle UGA's class than discuss their own.

That speaks to a much larger issue.  A lot of you Tech fans hate UGA more than you love Tech.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's not my or any other UGA fan's fault that most of the Tech people here would rather try to belittle UGA's class than discuss their own.
> 
> That speaks to a much larger issue.  A lot of you Tech fans hate UGA more than you love Tech.



I came on here and made two cracks at the "dream team" gimmick which worked on paper and will probably work out pretty well next year on the field.  Then I had dudes tell me my mom took away my x box, i wet my pants, i have a "french" attitude (whatever the heck that is), etc....  I don't understand why your buddies have to make it personal.  I say dream team, rex says manboob's class sucks, and the thread goes on...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I came on here and made two cracks at the "dream team" gimmick which worked on paper and will probably work out pretty well next year on the field.  Then I had dudes tell me my mom took away my x box, i wet my pants, i have a "french" attitude (whatever the heck that is), etc....  I don't understand why your buddies have to make it personal.  I say dream team, rex says manboob's class sucks, and the thread goes on...



You are right.  But I didn't say any of those things.  And I have no control over what these other guys say.

I'm not saying that they were right, but if you are gonna say things like, "You got thin skin this morning huh?", you had better make sure you have some pretty thick skin yourself.

But more importantly, you could avoid all of that if you had never come in here making cracks to begin with.  

If you just have to go into a UGA thread and don't want to be treated like that, staying away from making comments like that is probably a good policy.

I'm not saying that insulting somebody is alright but you did ask for some of it.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Georgia sucks and this is their worst class ever. 

CMR also needs to be fired, Hershel was a bust, Dooley was a joke, and the dawgs will do good to finish 4-8 this year.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think Georgia sucks and this is their worst class ever.
> 
> CMR also needs to be fired, Hershel was a bust, Dooley was a joke, and the dawgs will do good to finish 4-8 this year.



Now you've gone and done it!


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh Doc and I know each other pretty well.  We've met up a few times and what not.  Good guy.  Knows his stuff too.  And you're right.  He calls it like he sees it no matter who it is.    He doesn't hide behind generlizations and doesn't take the passive/agressive approach.  You can actually have respect somebody like that.



Yeah, ol Doc is a goodun for sure.  He's a Tech fan that I could actually spring for a beer or two.  And you are right about him kowing his stuff...I just hope he dosen't read this (too much kindness from a couple of Dawgs) 



Les Miles said:


> I think Georgia sucks and this is their worst class ever.
> 
> CMR also needs to be fired, Hershel was a bust, Dooley was a joke, and the dawgs will do good to finish 4-8 this year.



Hush.....You're just jealous because no one is paying you any attention, and you are just trying to worm a way into this. Go over to Tiger Droppings, and discuss corn dog recipes, how much y'all hate Lil Nicky, or something like that.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Now you've gone and done it!



All I got was two measly responses from the Georgia boys??? 

I was sure that I could at least goad Brad into some kind of snappy response.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

I told you to be quiet, and stay out of this! It's none of your business.

(happy now?)


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Les...Did anyone ever tell you that guy in your avatar looks like a used car salesman?  Overly eager insurance man?  Wanna be gogolo?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey Les...Did anyone ever tell you that guy in your avatar looks like a used car salesman?  Overly eager insurance man?  Wanna be gogolo?



I guess that's better than you looking a tad bit too much like this fella


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> All I got was two measly responses from the Georgia boys???
> 
> I was sure that I could at least goad Brad into some kind of snappy response.



Les Miles Fail.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> All I got was two measly responses from the Georgia boys???
> 
> I was sure that I could at least goad Brad into some kind of snappy response.



Nah.  I'm thinking about starting a thread guaranteeing at least two NCs from this recruititng class.  It would be so much fun to watch some of these yahoos freak out.  

I just don't want David Mills, Nitram, Jody, sandhill, or ACguy's death on my conscience.  A serious cardiac event might take place with any or all of those guys if I did that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Yeah, ol Doc is a goodun for sure.  He's a Tech fan that I could actually spring for a beer or two.  And you are right about him kowing his stuff...I just hope he dosen't read this (too much kindness from a couple of Dawgs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear french fry, 

When you decide to root for a REAL football team you may speak on all SEC related threads. 

Until then I think you should get to liking rice and noodles...


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess that's better than you looking a tad bit too much like this fella



Who let you out of Red Stick!?!?  Great pic though!!



South GA Dawg said:


> MCBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, ol Doc is a goodun for sure.  He's a Tech fan that I could actually spring for a beer or two.  And you are right about him kowing his stuff...I just hope he dosen't read this (too much kindness from a couple of Dawgs)
> ...


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many of these kids have you met?  How many do you know through someone?  How do you know this class overall has character worth mentioning?  In the words of SGD "I'm just curious"....  I'm not at all saying they don't have character, I have no idea, but I keep hearing it over and over again so it must be true.  I have no clue if GT's class has character this year  so I'm not gona say either way.  I do know we got some potential especially at QB and LB.



I have met and know the families of both the guys from Valdosta.  Jay is actually a better person and man than his father was at that age, but then, he has seen his Dad go though the fire.  I have met Drew as well and I know folks who know his parents as well.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I came on here and made two cracks at the "dream team" gimmick which worked on paper and will probably work out pretty well next year on the field.  Then I had dudes tell me my mom took away my x box, i wet my pants, i have a "french" attitude (whatever the heck that is), etc....  I don't understand why your buddies have to make it personal.  I say dream team, rex says manboob's class sucks, and the thread goes on...



.... and I don't see a denial anywhere.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think Georgia sucks and this is their worst class ever.
> 
> CMR also needs to be fired, Hershel was a bust, Dooley was a joke, and the dawgs will do good to finish 4-8 this year.



Thanks for admitting here in front of everyone that you are truly as crazy as a peach orchard boar.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 11, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Thanks for admitting here in front of everyone that you are truly as crazy as a peach orchard boar.



I eat grass, punk Nick Saban, and win championships... what's so bad about that???


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I eat grass, punk Nick Saban, and win championships... what's so bad about that???



You left out...."and I'm ugly enough to back a mudhole off a dirt road."


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 11, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> You left out...."and I'm ugly enough to back a mudhole off a dirt road."



Why you bringing Ed Orgeron into this???


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why you bringing Ed Orgeron into this???



Now that guy is ugly!

I saw a video clip of him in Know...Part of the Kiffen deal trying to implement some kind of shirtless deal with the Vols...and I saw the guy with his shirt off....ugly dosen't begin to describe it.  Scarred me for life.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys still commenting on college football coach's looks?  

Maybe you can start your own thread... I'll stick with the cheerleaders thread.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You guys still commenting on college football coach's looks?
> 
> Maybe you can start your own thread... I'll stick with the cheerleaders thread.



Unlike us DAWGS, you techie boys only dream about good looking women, we live with them.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 12, 2011)

Listen Nitram, don't get us started on Coach Manboobs. Paul Johnson makes Shrek look like Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just curious since these kids are still in high school, never stepped a foot at UGA yet and all you know about them is that they signed with UGA, what makes you think they have "High Character".  What basis are you using to label them?
> 
> No dig, just a question



Just a couple examples....

http://www.albanyherald.com/sports/headlines/Georgia_WR_Conley_just_a_character_kid_116098629.html

http://www.gainesvilletimes.com/archives/45161/


----------

